# Topps Disney Collect - Tips!



## disvaclub92

Welcome All!

This is a place to ask and provide tips and tricks to progress in the new Topps Disney Collect online game.

Fun and somewhat addicting!


----------



## souper

List of award cards for completing base sets.

Tier 1 (white) Huey Dewy and Louie card
Tier 2 (green) Dopey
Tier 3 (red) Rafiki
Tier 4 (blue) Jiminy Crickey
Tier 5 (purple) Scrooge McDuck
Tier 8 (gold) Mufasa


----------



## souper

How to check the Disney Collect! app version on your device:

Click your icon, in the top left. 
Click the settings/gear icon, bottom center. 
Version displays in the top center on the blue background. 

Use the App Store or google play to download an update.

There’s a new version (10.0.3) being rolled out today 11/26/2019 with bug fixes.


----------



## souper

Use the sort/filter function to easily sort cards.

The sort/filter button looks like* 3 lines with dots* and can often be found on the right side of the screen

When initiating a trade, tap the plus to open the cards, then tap the sort/filter. Select *duplicates* (slide down a bit) and also select *show cards I/they need. *

The sort filter option can also be used in the collection section.


----------



## Minitor

Could anyone advise on how to give someone a 5 star rating on a trade? I've clicked on everything I can related to trade after its completed under the Accepted filter but just goes in circles.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Minitor said:


> Could anyone advise on how to give someone a 5 star rating on a trade? I've clicked on everything I can related to trade after its completed under the Accepted filter but just goes in circles.



I think only the person receiving a trade is able to rate the trade. The person initiating the trade isn’t able to rate it.


----------



## Minitor

Unca’ Donald said:


> I think only the person receiving a trade is able to rate the trade. The person initiating the trade isn’t able to rate it.


Ah, thank you!


----------



## souper

disvaclub92 said:


> Welcome All!
> 
> This is a place to ask and provide tips and tricks to progress in the new Topps Disney Collect online game.
> 
> Fun and somewhat addicting!


----------



## souper

Tip: Not All Cards Are Equal

There’s an option to lock  any cards you don’t want to trade. Might want to  your favorites, rares, mission awards (ex Mickey and Pals or Mal from the Evil set) or set awards (ex Tier 1 Huey Dewy & Louie or T2 Dopey), or sold out cards (ex the Lion King Sketch set.  


Tap a card to open it.
Tap the lock icon above the card so it changed from the unlocked to locked  position.
The app may display a message When locking and unlocking cards.​


----------



## MelodySong11

Is there a way to lock just one copy of a card? Like if I have two copies of a card and I only want to trade one of them? I don’t want to lose both copies of a card


----------



## DjDice1

this is great information!  just started using the app! thanks!


----------



## Snostwich

Is there anywhere besides the app where I can trade cards. I'm tired of the unfair trades.


----------



## EithneElla

Hello,
I have a problem, I suggested a trade. My cards disapprared and I didn’t ger the card I had asked for. What happened? Can anybody help?


----------



## GinaW1127

So collected all the cards in a set but didn't get the award. How do you get the award? It's not showing it filled. I'm so confused


----------



## PtotheF

GinaW1127 said:


> So collected all the cards in a set but didn't get the award. How do you get the award? It's not showing it filled. I'm so confused


Same. I have all 100 base tier 1 cards and did not get the award card... If I go to the award section sometimes it shows I have 100/100 and sometimes it says 0/100. Maybe the Android app is just programmed bad.


----------



## jana2000

Hello, 
I am new on this game and i have a mission that’s called “ complete let’s play wave 1!” but I don’t know how to do that.. Can someone help me please


----------



## Ilang

PtotheF said:


> Same. I have all 100 base tier 1 cards and did not get the award card... If I go to the award section sometimes it shows I have 100/100 and sometimes it says 0/100. Maybe the Android app is just programmed bad.


Same here


----------



## Ilang

I have the same problem.


----------



## madi12350

Can someone explain the lingo to me? Such as LF, dupes, FT, needs, concept needs, etc.


----------



## DisneyWorldMimi

I am going ask a stupid question, when you go to trade with someone, how do you know what they have? I have just started and haven’t figured that out.


----------



## DisneyWorldMimi

I have seen “LF for tip(s)”. What does this mean?


----------



## DisneyWorldMimi

MelodySong11 said:


> Is there a way to lock just one copy of a card? Like if I have two copies of a card and I only want to trade one of them? I don’t want to lose both copies of a card


What I do is “favorite” the card, keep it unlocked, but as soon as I trade down to 1, lock the card.
I had to trade requests today that wanted the same card & I only had two. I traded one, locked the card & then revised the the other trade and added a card. They were giving me 6, but asking for 5.


----------



## DisneyWorldMimi

What do you do when people say “everything for trade” but decline every offer. Have seen posts that everything must go because they don’t want to play, but won’t accept trades.
I have been trying to get the Fantastic Worlds (wasn’t playing when the offer came in my D23 newsletter). I don’t have many duplicate rare and only one super rare. 
I have tried to do a 2 for 1 or even offered to go 3 for 1 uncommon to rare for cards they need. I see people with 8+ of these cards. I haven’t figured out how to get super rare cards.


----------



## Bellefan76

If anyone still plays this and needs help, let me know.  Been on the app for over a year and play daily.


----------



## MarieandMe

I play too and love this game. Of course now there are D23 exclusive Beauty and the Beast cards I can't get and that's really disappointing.


----------



## DisneyWorldMimi

I am playing but not collecting as many right now. My main ones are Aura, Collect Selects, Keyhole and a couple of others.


----------



## shb5007

Anyone here attend D23 or a D23 member and want to help out a DIS member? I am searching for the Disney Topps Collect code that was given out at the D23 expo... or also might be included in the D23 winter 2021 magazine. Please PM if you can help! Christmas gift for wife... Thank you so much!


----------

